# Squid with small user accounting



## mmy (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello
I am looking squid with small user accounting for keeping connection times and manage them .
Please help me .


----------



## mmy (Jan 11, 2010)

Nobody ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 11, 2010)

This is not FreeBSD-specific, and chances are no one around here is running something like you need. Maybe you'd be better off asking on the Squid-users mailing list.


----------

